# [C#] HttpWebRequest Encoding Probleme



## Crysis nerd (15. Mai 2012)

Ich möchte Websiten mit der Klasse HttpWebRequest anfordern, was auch wunderbar funktioniert. Nur das Encoding klappt oft nicht, bzw. bei Seiten, die nicht UTF8 codiert sind.

Mein Source:

```
HttpWebRequest req = (HttpWebRequest)HttpWebRequest.Create(Url);
            req.Proxy = null;
            HttpWebResponse response = (HttpWebResponse)req.GetResponse();

            StreamReader sr = new StreamReader(response.GetResponseStream());
            string Branch = sr.ReadToEnd();
```

So, eigentlich klar soweit. Wenn ich nun sebi707.de anforder, was toll als UTF8 codiert ist, gibt es auch keine Probleme und der string Branch enthällt wunderbar den Inhalt der Website.
Dumm nur, wenn ich zb. ZITATE-ONLINE.DE +++ Starke Sprche - treffende Zitate +++ Sprichwrter +++ Zitat des Tages +++ Forum +++ Lieblingszitate verwalten u.v.m. anfordere mit charset=ISO-8859-1 .
Dann werden Umlaute zb. als Fragzeichensymbole o.ä. dagestellt.

Habt ihr ne Idee wie ich das ändern kann? Also dass es für alle Websiten funktioniert.

Danke schonmal für antworten,

Lukas


----------



## fotoman (15. Mai 2012)

Wenn es allgemeingültig sein soll wirst Du nicht daran vorbei kommen, aus dem gelieferten Ergebnis das Encoding zu ermitteln und dieses dann entsprechend zu konvertieren. Du kannst ja mal die Lösung versuchen, die hier (am Ende der Seite) angegeben ist:
c# - Encoding problem with HttpWebResponse - Stack Overflow
Falls es nicht klappt (ich habe es nicht getestet) liefert sie zumindest eine Idee, an welcher Stelle Du suchen musst.


----------

